# Phoenix Mercury



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Is it me or is the Merc fading fast here at the end of the season. They were my team to watch until rolling over for Seattle last night.

Is it possible that they are out of gas or did they just peak at the wrong time?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> Is it me or is the Merc fading fast here at the end of the season. They were my team to watch until rolling over for Seattle last night.
> 
> Is it possible that they are out of gas or did they just peak at the wrong time?



Whatever it is, I hope they keep it up. Please, oh please mercury don't make play-offs.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They need more beef upfront. Hopefully Stepanova will play for them next season. They should be favorites to win it all.

Taurasi = MVP in 2005.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What would happen if Lauren Jackson defected from Seattle and went to Phoenix next year to play for her best old buddy Coach Graf? Anybody want to count the Merc out next year with that addition? Tuvic would be OK and learn from the best on the inside.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Taurasi+Jackson+Taylor+Deforge = Dynasty

Why even play?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Exactly...


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

LJ would bring WNBA titles to any team she plays on and with DT being a stronger player than Bird - the Merc would own the entire league. I don't see LJ leaving Seattle though. She likes the city and Coach Donovan too much.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Blood is thicker than water.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

... but the contract rules all.

Could the merc even afford that?

Jackson gets the max $$.
DT gets rookie max this year and will get a good chunk next season.
Taylor and DeForge should be on the high end.

Side note or not:
Vealy is training to play again and I'm sure LJ would like to be on the same team since they are "best mates". PHX owns her rights but I'm sure a trade to Seattle will happen in the offseason.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The contract expires with this season...LJ only signed for one year. 

What would Phoenix want for Vealy?? Who will Anne give up? Tully? Adia? Lennox? Frankly, if I were Sheri Sam I wouldn't be putting up any curtins, if you know what I mean??? So Sam and Burse could be up for grabs...what think.

I don't see Vealy as an "impact" player in the W...the Aussies might disagree, though.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

But seattle still owns LJ's rights - that means she can't just up and leave right? She needs to be a 5 year vet before she's a free agent.

I don't think Vealy is an impact player as well - she's just a good player who can move the ball around and shoot every once and awhile. A fair trade might be Vealy for Adia, Simone, or Sam. Seattle might be able to get Vealy and a draft pick though for Sam. I doubt Lennox is going anywhere and I would like Burse to stay here but PHX could use someone like her in the paint if that other lady (6' 8"... can't remember her name) doesn't come back next year. Could even trade Greco or Frierson. Thompson is really good off the bench so I'd like her to stay. Tully might retire next year so we could always trade her rights to PHX for Vealy's and not tell PHX of Tully's plans.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Gym Rat:

You forget the first rule of global, cross-cultural business dealings. If the people you are trying to deal with all know each other like the backs of each other's hands, they will undercut you to within an inch of your life.

I don't think Graffie would fall for any "slight of information" about Tully's retirement, either.

Frierson and Greco are both lucky to be where they are. Frierson was not worth the wait from what little I saw of her this season. I know she was injured and then the minutes were few to get, but she never seemed to understand what was going on...and this is in trash minutes.

Simone Edwards better enjoy this series because I believe it will be her last games in a Storm uniform. She has been uncharateristically effective against the Sun, but at no other time this year.

If the Storm want Vealy to keep LJ a "happy girl", then they are going to have to put up something other than an inconsistent small forward, some bench warmers and a draft pick. This will be the first year they won't have a pick in the top 10...they won't have that bargaining chip this season.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

I've said the same thing about this being Simone's last years in a storm uniform for the last 3 years. The girl is bullet proof when it comes to the final cuts. Simone has been pretty good against Connecticut but it can't make up for the entire season of butterfingers-ness.


----------

